# 



## Sarah1508

Hey :flower: so ive just been looking through all my photos of Kian and realised i have a ton of hilarious ones :haha: so i thought it would be fun to make a thread dedicated to hilarious baby photos! These two photos literally have me in tears with laughter whenever I see them! :haha: 

https://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m2/sarahmaclean1508/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/Screenshot_2014-06-20-10-39-38-1_zpsdhxgrsmb.png

https://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m2/sarahmaclean1508/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/Screenshot_2014-06-20-10-39-31-1_zpsm3kirdec.png


----------



## Caitie44

Oh my daughter is SUPER photogenic... Never takes a bad pic... LOL. 

https://i.imgur.com/2Qy9A2r.jpg

Her legs were too fat to fit in the bumbo seat.
https://i.imgur.com/2zMGXxR.jpg

This has me in fits every single time I see it.
https://i.imgur.com/Y4DiWks.jpg


----------



## Caitie44

Okay, one more... Because I could fill a thread with these.

https://i.imgur.com/Ti61q8F.jpg


----------



## Sarah1508

Aww haha she is adorable! :flower:


----------

